# how to measure your width?



## Guest (Oct 27, 2007)

when u measure the width for your stance... do u measure it from the inner sides of the bindings or the outer sides? err i hope this makes sense hehe


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

Center of one binding to the other.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

yup middle of the base plate, circular jobbie...

tis will be where the middle of yer foot'll be innit?


----------

